# How do I teach my gsd to wear boots



## Ivan Rock (7 mo ago)

The place where we live snows a lot and whenever we go out for a walk he gets his pads cut by the snow ice. I found this shoe " Hipaw Outdoor Dog Boots " from here Best Dog Boots for Snow Protection | Dog Winter Boots - DoggyShoe.com, but now the main challenge is making him wear those. I tried everything but he just doesn't feel comfortable & throws them off the paws. Does anyone have any idea?


----------



## MeishasMom (Nov 12, 2021)

Maybe start with putting socks on his feet to get him used to having something on them? And use treats as a reward for him keeping them on even if it is just a few minutes.


----------



## SFury (7 mo ago)

The biggest challenge is to get ones the dog cannot remove. Once that is done, then be patient. The first time my parents one golden retriever had boots put on he rolled over and refused to move. Which, seeing as he was a 90 LB giant was pretty funny. This big tough dog rolled over and gave up for the first time ever.

He eventually got used to wearing them, and was fine, but it took a few attempts to get him started walking with them on. His first attempts walking with them on were funny as well. I miss Nitro, he was such a good dog.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I have just put them on, on all four feet at the same time. Gets easy fast. Keep him on leash though and have a happy attitude. Worked here.


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

I got lucky with the shoes I got for my boy. He was very patient when I put them on (which was not at all complicated but I still had to figure out how to do it), then I immediately offered him some high value treats and led him around a little. He did the foot shake once or twice, accepted his hotdog bits, and then just accepted that they were going to be a thing now.

A little walking around outside distracted by tasty tidbits and they became as natural as his own fur. Now he runs, jumps, and scratches the ground after a pee in them when we go somewhere that will be dangerous to his feet with no problems.


----------



## Ivan Rock (7 mo ago)

MeishasMom said:


> Maybe start with putting socks on his feet to get him used to having something on them?  And use treats as a reward for him keeping them on even if it is just a few minutes.


Great idea! Thanks...


----------



## Hopps (Dec 5, 2021)

Put the dog boots on your dog and go for a short walk. Lots of enthusiasm, random movements, treat or tug. Remove the shoes immediately when you get home. Don't punish them for trying to remove it, just keep distracting them and keep em moving. They will get over it pretty quickly.


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

Ivan Rock said:


> The place where we live snows a lot and whenever we go out for a walk he gets his pads cut by the snow ice. I found this shoe " Hipaw Outdoor Dog Boots " from here Best Dog Boots for Snow Protection | Dog Winter Boots - DoggyShoe.com, but now the main challenge is making him wear those. I tried everything but he just doesn't feel comfortable & throws them off the paws. Does anyone have any idea?


my Aussie had tender pads the first winter but I got som mushers wax that I used . I can’t say it toughened psds and feet but there was a great difference the second winter as I continued using it in the summers we have a lot of sticker bushes and thorn plants in the “ junk woods” here feet apparently got toughened up so icy cold winter or slushy street snow no longer bothered her she didn’t like the snow and ice clumps but once indoors it thawed quickly I often wiped and cleaned her feet to remove street salt and chemicals. As far as boots that was probably the hardest thing we did with K 9 dogs building searches are very dangerous in all ways but it seems glass was the worst we used leather ans bubbler soled boots, dogs hated them just getting them out of the duty bag made them nervous. But after a while of using them every training session the dogs got used to them. I suppose it’s like wearing steel toe shoes every day. They are heavy , big and awkward but necessary. Steel toe atletic shoes are just as bad You won’t be running marathons . My K 9 wore them tracking for a while until he got used to them he didn’t shake them much in later years I YHINK proper fit is the real secret. Most fit terrible I had ours customized atvthe lock tack shop. The man said he had never custom fitted dog boots but he did a great job


----------

